# looking for someone to go with???



## duckman49 (Aug 21, 2010)

Me and wife are big time bow hunters, but she has never been bowfishing and i have been a couple times. we just got a new boat and we love the outdoors and would love to go out with someone and show us the ropes a lil. We will cover gas and drinks for the night. 

we are located in the baytown area just shoot me a pm thanks


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

If your ever in the North East Texas region, look me up. I'll take you out.


----------



## duckman49 (Aug 21, 2010)

Will do thanks


----------



## pwrstrkr (Oct 5, 2010)

If you are ever around the tx/la line and im off i could show you quite a few spots. Size isnt always there but, i promise yall will pull that bow back till your tired.


----------



## duckman49 (Aug 21, 2010)

What Area you talking about


----------



## labyrnth (Nov 26, 2011)

duckman49 said:


> Me and wife are big time bow hunters, but she has never been bowfishing and i have been a couple times. we just got a new boat and we love the outdoors and would love to go out with someone and show us the ropes a lil. We will cover gas and drinks for the night.
> 
> we are located in the baytown area just shoot me a pm thanks


Duckman I'm by far no pro at bow fishing. I have been 4 times on a guided trip in lake braunig south of San Antonio.
You can actually take your boat out there and bow fish the shore lines of this small lake. Fish are Tilapia, carp and gar. It is worth it for the tilapia alone. If you would rather a guide that doesn't break the bank. Look up KJO keithjohnsoutdoors.com He runs an exotic bow hunting only ranch in Fluoresville. Hope thats spelled right .
Explain to him your new to the sport. Since you guys are bowhunters. Might as well do some exotic bow hunting as well.

If your not ready for that. You can take your boat to the port of liberty and put in this little cut off the river and try shooting at some gar. There is nothing to it really. Only problem I have, since I'm a bow hunter as well is. Learning to aim low since we are trained to aim at the target. Pretty much all your misses in bow fishing will be to high. Aim loo00ow. PM me if you have questions.
I'm not a pro, but I have done it.


----------



## pwrstrkr (Oct 5, 2010)

I grew up in orange, but live in Bridge City now. I have fished/bow fished anywhere from Sabine Lake to up past Deweyville on the Sabine River.


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

Yall should come to Anahuac on Aug. 18th for the Texas State Championship. Even if you don't shoot, there will be lots of boats to see and fishermen to talk to.


----------



## duckman49 (Aug 21, 2010)

I plan on shooting in it if it all goes right that's only like 10min away from us been floundering and doing good w gigs if waiting in out bows to come in


----------



## tito25 (Jun 5, 2012)

Bow fishing is the best of both worlds hunting and fishing i have been hooked since i went 4 years ago and have not stopped since i have not got out towards houston, but i can tell you i have been around San Antonio and know some good spots at our local lakes such as medina lake,canyon lake , and LBJ lake, canyon lake was great for carp and gar, and LBJ was great for huge carp and some good gar, but if you want to really have some fun you need to get down to Choke Canyon, and/or Amistad my friends and i have had some great luck at both of these lakes in the past so let me know if you get down this way and i would be willing to meet up with you and show you some good spots >>>>>good luck and remember shoot low the water make the depth of the fish look deceiving!!!!


----------



## bowfishrp (Apr 5, 2007)

labryth be VERY careful shooting in that oxbox....we nicknamed that spot methlab hole years ago because this guy was cooking something at the back of it and it smelled REALLY bad. I never smelled meth chemicals being cooked but that was the only thing we could think of.

As for the spot...its ok. Really too deep for the majority of it...would have better luck in the river. That oxbox is no longer connected to the river either.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

bowfishrp said:


> labryth be VERY careful shooting in that oxbox....we nicknamed that spot methlab hole years ago because this guy was cooking something at the back of it and it smelled REALLY bad. I never smelled meth chemicals being cooked but that was the only thing we could think of.
> 
> As for the spot...its ok. Really too deep for the majority of it...would have better luck in the river. That oxbox is no longer connected to the river either.


I live in devers and bowfished and swam in "The Cut" alot. It used to be the port of Liberty but we all call it The cut now. At the back if the water is up you can access the river easily. If its low it is completely cut off. There are some big gar in there. The after the water is down for a while it clears up just fine to shoot in. Take your time and go slow you should be able to shoot all night.

You can also put in at the in wallisville project boat ramp and shoot that area. Lots of nice fish to shoot all around there as well.


----------



## outlawguide (Apr 14, 2010)

I too have just put my Airboat together and ready to start bowfishing if any one wants to go with me and my son just send me a message. We could use someone to teach us and split gas. Some one has to drive while we shoot and vice versa.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Where are u located at craig?


----------



## outlawguide (Apr 14, 2010)

I live in Yoakum Texas, near Victoria Texas and will be going to Port Oconnor Texas alot too.


----------



## bowfishrp (Apr 5, 2007)

There is a bowfishing tournament at Coleto Creek on July 7th which is close to you. They dont normally allow airboats but the tournament is an exception. We are planning to have our airboat there to chase those tilapia that night.


----------



## outlawguide (Apr 14, 2010)

I really wanted to enter it just to bowfish Coleto Creek but that is July 4 weekend at Pot Oconnor and thats a tradition for us. So I guess I will be sticking flounder and bowfisning POC.


----------

